# Controlar todo mi cuarto con apagadores?



## Kinki122 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola no se si esto suene muy tonto ya que parece que en este foro ya van muy en lo profundo de la eletronica pero bueno aun asi lo voy a preguntar:
quiero hacer una cajita con apagadores que controlen todo lo posible en mi cuarto, ventiladores, pcs, mi foco etc...
Para la pc creo que se como pero en lo que no tengo idea seria por ejemplo en mi ventilador lo abri pensando que iba a encontrar un cable con el apagaor lo corto y le pongo el apagador O.O pero para mi sorpresa lo abro y esta to soldado no tengo ni idea de que hacer O.O:
los aparatos que quiero poner son:
2 ventiladores
1 bomba, esas de acuario 
mi pc
el foco

basicamente eso es todo poco a poco le ire agregando cosas si se puede
se puede? xp
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

Que es un "apagador"??? se puede usar como "prendedor" también?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

Básicamente, por lo que entendí, quieres hacer una caja multicontactos con un Switch para cada uno.
Los "Switches" los resuelves con los clásicos apagadores de lámparas, o de los de tipo "Cola de Ratón".
Para el ventilador, tendrás que dejarlo encendido siempre en una velocidad determinada. Solo tendrías que hacer la conexión antes de esta pequeña etapa de control, en el cordón de alimentación de este.

Supongo que sabes lo que haces, ya que estarás manipulando tensión de red bastante peligrosa si no se tienen las debidas precauciones.


----------



## Kinki122 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bueno un apagador es esto:





entonces del cable que va a la electricidad le corto y le agrego un switch? y en el caso de la bomba que es un cable suelto gordo¿?
Tenia otra duda lo que queria hacer es que agregarle un circuito a un ventilador para que al llegar a cierta temperatura se encienda por ejemplo quiero mantener un lugar entre 19 y 24ºC
se podra gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

> Tenia otra duda lo que queria hacer es que agregarle un circuito a un  ventilador para que al llegar a cierta temperatura se encienda por  ejemplo quiero mantener un lugar entre 19 y 24ºC
> se podra gracias


Si que se puede, se llama termostato lo que queres... pero necesitas estudiar bastante  en google y aca en el foro hay varios circuitos.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 21, 2011)

Bueno, si no quiere estudiar que lo compre hecho: teletask.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

se ve que te empeñaste con algun chiche que viste.

pero te contare algo , que se llama : INSTALACION ELECTRICA.

hacer lo que quieres es muy facil desde el punto de vista esquematico, "o la cajita con las llaves" pero en la practica debes tirar cables por un capricho.
lo que haras es afear al casa, y sin sentido.
ademas, no pienses en poner switchs lindos y chiquitos, sino de la robustez suficiente para manejar las cosas.

cada interruptor en la casa esta en el lugar adecuado para poder utilizarlo:

el de la luz esta cerca de la puerta, el de la pc cerca de la misma, etc.

fijate que , por ejemplo, en lo que se refiere a cableado y practicidad, podrias ver de hacer /comprar/ instalar un control remoto para asi poder manejar la luz desde la cama....... o para eso esta el velador.

una cajita con llavecitas bien la puedes hacer como practica en tu casa, pero querer manejar ess cosas, ..... te obliga a una instalacion electrica de cableado...cabes de 220v... como los pasaras para llegar ala cajita ??? con tuberia exterior ?? prolijo ??? no tanto ????
o por la tuberia interna de el cuarto ??? 

es un tema a tener en cuenta.


fijate si te sirve ese capricho , hay muchas otras cosas que puedes hacer .



Kinki122 dijo:


> quiero hacer una cajita con apagadores que controlen todo lo posible en mi cuarto, ventiladores, pcs, mi foco etc...
> !


 
............................................................



Kinki122 dijo:


> entonces del cable que va a la electricidad le corto y le agrego un switch?


 
lo primero es ver donde pondras tu "central" y luego como es que llegaras con cables desde cada control existente a tu central ....y ver el trabajo que te dara y como lo haras.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 21, 2011)

Kinki122 dijo:


> Hola no se si esto suene muy tonto ya que parece que en este foro ya van muy en lo profundo de la eletronica pero bueno aun asi lo voy a preguntar:
> quiero hacer una cajita con apagadores que controlen todo lo posible en mi cuarto, ventiladores, pcs, mi foco etc...
> Para la pc creo que se como pero en lo que no tengo idea seria por ejemplo en mi ventilador lo abri pensando que iba a encontrar un cable con el apagaor lo corto y le pongo el apagador O.O pero para mi sorpresa lo abro y esta to soldado no tengo ni idea de que hacer O.O:
> los aparatos que quiero poner son:
> ...



Hola Amigo, bien, basandome en el comentario que hizo el colega FERNANDOB, es muy cierto que tendras un tendido de cables, que podra terminar, ser un tanto molesto, antiestetico sino cuidas ocultarlos, etc .
Ahora bien, hay un sistema que puedes comandar dispositivos, mediante el envio de datos "VIA RED DOMICILIARIA" hay muchos articulos en la RED de internet pueden ser analogos es decir trabajan con  tonos de diferentes fcia. segun cada cual se accionara respondiendo al tono enviado, o caracter digital, este es mas complejo, necesitas saber de microcontroladores y demas.


----------



## Troglodita (Ago 21, 2011)

Kinki122 dijo:


> 1 bomba, esas de acuario


Si cortas la alimentación de la bomba de acuario se te mueren las bacterias aeróbicas del filtro en menos de 30 minutos.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 21, 2011)

Despues de mas de un año ¿ lo tendrá hecho ?

Saludos.


----------

